# Whats your favorite guitar intro



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know if anyones ever posted this question. I apologize if its been done.

My favs:

Dire Straits: Money for nothing.
Aerosmith: Dream On
Restless Heart: Hummingbird


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Money for Nothin' - Nice, I haven't thought of that song in a while.

There is probably much better, but these where on the top of my head.

The Thrill is Gone: BB King
Red House: Jimi
Can't You Hear Me Knockin': Rolling Stones


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Red House for sure (actually the whole song)
Heaven by LLB
Stay (for a while) by DMB

I have a ton of favorite starts...tune in for more....


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Over The Hills And Far Away - Zeppelin


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Crazy train has to be near the top of my list and hellion/electric eye by Judas Priest.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

No one like you - The Scorpions
You shook me all night long
Have a drink on me


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I like whats listed so far, some to add would be:

RUSH - The Trees http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvQ2JF-glvw (heck, I love any aspect of any solo from any of the members of RUSH)
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFoe0oBalAc (though they generally do start off with an instrument solo)

:bow: my memory is poor. I await remembering from the members here!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In no particular order--in addition to some of the above.

Smoke on the Water is cliche & iconic--and fun to play--but still needs to be mentioned.

Since I've Been Loving You-Led Zeppelin
Crosscut Saw-Albert King
Black Magic Woman-Santana version
Goodbye Porkpie Hat-Jeff Beck

And from Glenn Kaiser-
Save Me From Myself
Mercy
Rooster Crow


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The two that come to mind right now;

Van Halen - Mean Streets (not just the tapping part, the whammied feedback just before the main riff gives me goosebumps)

Van Halen - Unchained

Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good & Funk #49

Yes - Siberian Khatru

ZZ Top - She's Just Killing Me


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

One of my favorites from the list below is Day Tripper...simple yet it says something...pretty women is similar to day Tripper...Roy Orbison was one of many influences The Beatles had and it shows in these two Riffs.

Stairway to Heaven
Hot For Teacher
Hotel California
Catch Scratch fever
Life In The Fast Lane
Money
Start Me Up
Pretty Woman
Day Tripper

The Cult's "She Sells Sanctuary"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pieI3ctfMfM


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

She Sells Sanctuary - LOVE that tune. Had a beer with Billy Duffy about 15 years ago. Friendly guy. Astbury on the other hand was totally bizarre.

here's some more...

I Need Your Love So Bad - Peter Green
Bold as Love - Hendrix
Bad Habit - Colin James


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1) There are several Chuck Berry classic intros like Johnny B. Goode, but my favourite in that style is the Mountain intro to Roll Over Beetoven.

2) Slow blues can be a tricky thing to make original, but Led Zeppelin's Since I've Been Loving You nails it and qualifies as my favourite rock song of all time, with a killer set-up in the intro.

3) Covers? Man who did covers better than Hendrix? The sheer simplicity of the intro in All Along The Watchtower makes it a classic, and Dylan must be envious of his own song.

4) Funk? Yeah Funk #49 by The James Gang.

5) Bass? How Many More Times by The Led Zeppelin, and Come Together by The Beatles. 

6) Harmonica? Primitive rock harp, and for that cool rhythm, Magic Bus by The Who.

7) When keyboard had a chance against guitar in rock history: Whiter Shade Of Pale by Procol Harum.

8) Before blues got watered down, Scuttle Buttin' by Stevie Ray Vaughan.

9) For infinite cool rhythm, Hey Bo Diddley by Bo Diddley.

10) For no particular reason other than I think it's cool, Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress by The Hollies.

11) For sloppy Stones style groove, oh yeah, they are the Stones, Beast Of Burden by The Rolling Stones.

Peace, Mooh.

Post Script Edit: Aye, there's more below.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh, that's a really great well thought out list. You forgot the 80's!! 
May I nominate Uncle Toms Cabin by (cough) Warrant? Yeah, yeah.. I know, but forget about Cherry Pie, Uncle Tom is a fun song!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Starbuck...What is this thing you speak of, the '80s?

Oh, okay then, Brothers In Arms (and the rest of that most wonderful of albums) by The Dire Straits, because Mark Knopfler is so Mark Knopfler, and the understated grace he brought to popular music. Besides, the solos and fills are killer, the organ makes a statement, and the lyrics still go unheeded, "We are fools to make war on our brothers in arms."

Red Barchetta by Rush...was that the '80s? Don't matter, the '80s didn't exist without Rush.

I almost forgot my favourite, The Messiah Will Come Again by Roy Buchanan. Tone, expression, feeling, the Tele as extension of the mind, and originality all wrapped up in one killer tune. Roy changed my life when I saw him in 1974, and thank God for YouTube, I still watch him regularly.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Sultans Of Swing comes to mind.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

A lot have already been mentioned,

the two that comes to mind at this moment:

*Hells Bell *- AcDc
*Whole lotta love *- Zep

And I absolutely love the first chord in: *Won't get fooled again *- The Who


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Don't Take Me Alive - Steely Dan
Acadian Driftwood - The Band
Descending - Black Crowes


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Heart - Crazy on You


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

some good one picked allready...

Funk 49, No One Like you, Hellion/Electric Eye, Crazy Train, etc... I agree with all of them... to add some Canadian Classic Rock

Guess Who - American Woman 
Trooper - General Hand Grenade
April Wine - Enough is Enough

Some more 80's metal

Dokken 

Lightnin Strikes Again
In My Dreams
The Hunter

Accept

Balls to the Wall

Black Sabbath

Mob Rules
Neon Knights

Misc

SRV - Mary had a Little Lamb
SRV - Cold Shot

Led Zep - The Ocean ( ok technically it's John's voice )

there's many more.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Led Zep - The Ocean ( ok technically it's John's voice )
> 
> there's many more.


Well there still is guitar before the vocals come in. SO, it counts.
(Unless you only like John's voice.)


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

oh it counts... BIG TIME! LOL


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rock wise, one of my favorites has always been No One Like You from the Scorpions


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

maybe a bit obscure but.. Albert Lee's cover of Duane Eddy's 40 miles of bad road is maybe my all time favourite intro. Others would be:

Layla;
Doctor Doctor (live) UFO ;
Little Wing ( Jimi and SRV);


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Ritchie Blackmore - Rainbow Eyes
Tony Iommi - Fairies wear Boots
Queen - Ogre Battle

:rockon2:


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Roundabout-Yes


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Ritchie Blackmore - Still I'm sad
> 
> 
> :rockon2:


One of my favorites by Blackmore.
Worthy of being on such a list, easily.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Nathalie Merchant - Carnival 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHF2qQjnkI0

... great guitar playing through the entire song (and great tone), one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

zontar said:


> One of my favorites by Blackmore.
> Worthy of being on such a list, easily.


I edited it. I got the wrong song titles bouncin'
around my head. You're right my friend. Still I'm Sad
is classic (studio and live).
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Kiggz (Jan 8, 2008)

Iron man, because rifts were almost unheard of back then so it had killer intro. It really opened some eyes first few chords lol.


But i will have to say Fuuga (Elegance) X by ASH is one of the best songs i have ever heard.

Its killer from the Guilty Gear Album. 

The power chords are dirty the solos dirty the dam song is insane lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Shine on You Crazy Diamond. I just wish it were longer.....


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have alway's loved the intro to "Josie" by Steely Dan. Very understated ...but killer! Also, special mention to "Blowin' Free" by Wishbone Ash. A truly underated band on this side of the pond.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Cliffs of Dover by Eric Johnson really starts with a kick in the pants as well.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Chile

Allmans - Statesboro Blues

Brian


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Before You Accuse Me-----C C R


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> Heart - Crazy on You


That's the one I was thinking of (both the acoustic AND the electric parts)!
-Mikey


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Beatles: Revolution
Who: Pinball Wizard
Band: Chest Fever
Humble Pie: 30 Days in the Hole


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper from the album Billion Dollar Babies


Great guitar and bass interplay. Bob Ezrin's production methods and musical guidance really refined this great groups recorded music.


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

I'm Gonna have to say...

"Shame" - Ratt, it has a cool bluesy intro


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nice call, Milkman.

Generation Landslide is a great tune.

I'm even old enough to know what a Kresge's and a Woolworth's is...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I edited it. I got the wrong song titles bouncin'
> around my head. You're right my friend. Still I'm Sad
> is classic (studio and live).
> :food-smiley-004:


Well, you're right on Rainbow Eyes as well.


----------



## dcimh (Aug 26, 2007)

The intro to Al Di Meola's Mediterranean Sundance has always been a favorite of mine. John McLaughlin's Extrapolation has another really amazing intro that uses that signature Jazz Fusion guitar tone...You know the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

*Al Di Meola!* Man, I haven't heard that name
in a long time.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Red Foreman said:


> Roundabout-Yes



I'm with you on that one and I also really like Rainy Day Dream Away by Jimi as well as Still Raining Still Dreaming the reprise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

sdsre and Steve 
have too many greats
to pick and choose from.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I think of great guitar intros, I think of riffs that either provide a catchy hook that establishes the rhythm and sensibility of the song, or else something that works completely opposite. The song itself doesn't have to be great. Indeed, there are some songs that, once I'm past the opening hook, I'm not really all that interested in hearing the rest of the song.

Some absolute classics in my book:
And Your Bird Can Sing, Ticket to Ride, You Can't Do That - The Beatles
Look Through Any Window - The Hollies
Free Ride - Edgar Winter Group

I love that supple Curtis Mayfield style rhythm playing too. Someone already mentioned "Little Wing". To that I will add "Wait Til Tomorrow" off Axis Bold As Love. The rhythm playing on that is clean as a whistle and completely off the chart - one of Jimi's best recorded performances and there is nary a distorted single note run anywhere to ge heard.

Mercury Blues (David Lindley version)
about a half dozen things from Sonny Landreth, but "Native Stepson" is right up there.
"New Orleans is Sinking" by the Tragically Hip establishes a fabulous groove immediately.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Nice call, Milkman.
> 
> Generation Landslide is a great tune.
> 
> I'm even old enough to know what a Kresge's and a Woolworth's is...


And I laughed to myself at the men and the ladies, who never conceived of us Billion Dollar Babies, La da da da da!

What a great album.

I also loved "Mary-Ann".


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

1983 - Jimi


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> And I laughed to myself at the men and the ladies, who never conceived of us Billion Dollar Babies, La da da da da!
> 
> What a great album.
> 
> I also loved "Mary-Ann".


Now that you've reminded me--the intro to Halo of Flies is quite cool.

And the School's Out intro riff is iconic.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hard to say no to "Don't Fear the Reaper"....without or without cowbell.

Marshall Crenshaw has some terrific opening hooks that just grab you. Helluva rhythm player.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Though there are hundreds I dig, the one that grabs my attention lately is Frank Marino's "Stories of a Hero" on the Real Live album. :wave:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> about a half dozen things from Sonny Landreth, but "Native Stepson" is right up there.


+1 to Sonny! That man can establish a groove in a matter of seconds. Off South of I-10 I dig the opening to Congo Square a lot too. Those sustained single slide notes that blast into arpeggios and single-string runs are awesome at creating a sweaty, down-south vibe.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Panama : Van Halen, pretty much says it all for me. One step beyond Unchained
Runner up: U2: Where the streets have no name, Unforgettable fire.

Other noteworthy ones:
David Lee Roth (Steve Vai actually, DLR had nothing to do with it): Yankee Rose, Paradise, Lil aint enough
Accept : Balls to the wall
Ratt: You're in Love, Lay it down, Way cool Jr.
Def Leppard: Too late for love, Women, Bringing on the heartbreak and Photograph
Queensryche: I dont believe in love
Dokken: Kiss of Death, Its not love, unchain the night, heaven comes down.
Lynch Mob: River of Love
Ozzy: Perry Mason, Mama I'm coming home
Kiss: Domino
Alice Cooper: Poison
Stryper: Soldiers under command
Metallica: Creeping Death, Battery, Four Horsemen
Skid Row: Piece of Me, Slave to the grind
Whitesnake: Is this love, Slide it in.
Blue Murder/John Sykes: Jellyroll
White lion: Wait, little fighter
Van Hagar: Best of both worlds, Black and blue, poundcake.
Slayer: South of Heaven, Reign in blood.

Ya, I'm from the 80's as well.


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

LAYLA - Derek and the Dominos

Rock And Roll - Led-Zep :rockon:

Something - The Beatles

Brown Sugar, Time Waits For No One - Rolling Stones kjdr

Smoke One The Water and Lazy - Deep Purple

Yesterday - The Beatles

My Sweet Lord - He's So Fine :smile: Georges Harrison

No time - Guess Who :smilie_flagge17:

and many more


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

chaploune said:


> Lazy - Deep Purple


This one had an impact on my playing.

I can't play like Blackmore, but it had a big impact.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll throw in "little wing" by hendrix and "still got the blues" by gary moore!


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*CanCon...*

One intro that I can listen to _all day..._

*Drop Your Guns* from _April Wine's _second album. If I'm not mistaken, it was written by one of our own?

Must be played loud.

_Look at all the places we've been!
...and look where we are..._


----------



## new_chicagoan (Aug 4, 2008)

Mercury Blues - David Lindley & El RayoX

Mr. Dave rocks on a steel lappie like no-one else.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

gramatica said:


> One intro that I can listen to _all day..._
> 
> *Drop Your Guns* from _April Wine's _second album. If I'm not mistaken, it was written by one of our own?
> 
> ...


Well he used to be one of our own. :frown: Ironically enough it was a discussion about guns that made him leave.


----------

